# Aspen stick from Glacier



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back home after 4 weeks traveling all over the Rocky mountains. This stick was a piece of an aspen that was cut down by the National Park Service during hazardous tree removal at the campground we were staying at. The guys cutting down the trees were nice enough to leave the tops intact on several trees for me to harvest. I got some aspen, lodge pole pine, sub alpine fir and englemann spruce.

Carved the stick in Two Medicine Campground and just put a coat of linseed oil on it after getting home today. My wife has put her name on this one already!

Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Great score and great carving! Welcome back!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Very attractive stick and I like the way the features flow into the grain.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome back Mark. Well done stick.


----------



## Oldfatguy (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words Oldfatguy and welcome to the site!


----------

